# Domain-Only Service



## LuvShining (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem gut und günstigen Domain-Only Anbieter. Die Domainübernahme darf auf keinen Fall mit Webspace-Paketen gekoppelt sein. Der Preis sollte unter 0,50 Euro / Monat für De-Domains liegen. Ebenfalls relevant wäre das DNS-Server frei eingebunden werden können.

Nicht schlecht klang das Angebot des Providers 1Blu. Offensichtlich ist hier aber kein Domain-Only Service möglich (oder ich hab es übersehen...)

Hat jemand von euch einen guten Vorschlag?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen. Das Angebot ist so groß, dass mir Fremdmeinungen wichtig sind.

Liebe Grüße
Nadine


----------



## ev0lst (12. Januar 2007)

http://schlundtech.de/

Kann ich nur empfehlen! Habe dort auch 280 Domains. Kostet im Jahr ab 6€ pro Domain.


----------



## bensky (24. Januar 2007)

ich empfehle domainfactory, hammer geil, 6€ im jahr und egal zu welcher uhrzeit du die doamin reg. in 3-4 stunden ist sie bei der denic drin und somit deine! top firma


----------



## ev0lst (24. Januar 2007)

Schlundtech = 5 min für DENIC
Domain sofort verfügbar.

Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------

